# FS: Very cheap bead roller



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Very cheap bead roller*

So ONTWRX and myself decided to make the infamous cheap ass bead roller for aluminum intercooler charge pipes. The pipes are 2.5 so that's the size of ex clamp needed, also a thinner 1/16 washer works best. I just used my 120v mig with flux core and it worked out great.
Edit: lol I put for sale for some reason but it is not.




































_Modified by ALLGORIMSHOW at 11:44 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Brilliant! I love home made tools. I will remember this if I ever need to bead roll something


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

Soo cheap and soo good! Nice welds!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*

cool


----------



## GTI_Quest (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

Brilliant!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (Shoot Out)*

looks dope man, nice jop.
question:
can you make the bead with just one hand, i mean how hard is it to clamp down and dent the pipe in?


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (speed51133!)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_looks dope man, nice jop.
question:
can you make the bead with just one hand, i mean how hard is it to clamp down and dent the pipe in?

You can do it with one hand after you find the perfect setting with the adjustment piece. The larger vice grips work better and it helps if it's a good set of grips like Vice Grip, the cheaper ones will stress your hands a bit and I find they don't have as much leverage but still work.
Thanks to all for the kind words.














for everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (ALLGORIMSHOW)*

sweet little setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_sweet little setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Grease it up and you won't get the scaring... Awesome invention... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Grease it up and you won't get the scaring... Awesome invention... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The hose/clamp will cover the marks anyway but less chance of cutting the soft silicone.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Very cheap bead roller (Shoot Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shoot Out* »_Brilliant!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

wow..inginuity at its best...AMAZING


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Vise-Grips, washer and an exhaust clamp......excellent!


----------

